# Ask DBSTalk: OTA Bug Question



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm trying to determine if what I'm experiencing is related to the OTA BUG.
Among many other known and documented problems I have had with my OTA
receiver is this also BUG related: I have found no way to record OTA DT channels other than pressing the record button while viewing the channel I want to record. When I do that it will not even let me view another channel (menu asks if I want to cancel and switch to live mode now) I won't allow me to set up any future recordings, via the program guide or the manual timer.(OTA locals do not even appear in the channel choice menu) Even when I'm recording an OTA channel and want to simultanioulsy watch a previously recorded program the OTA recording automatically stops when I select the start or resume option to start the recorded program. I have learned to use this machine pretty well, and when viewing via the satellite tuners all the functions work as advertised. From what I've heard the OTA tuner should integrate itself into all functions of this receiver. The only limitation I'm aware of is (1) will not record OTA analog (2) will only record one OTA channel at a time. If this a seperate issue let me know and I'll re-post as a bug report with the necessary info. !pride


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I believe this is a separate issue. Please post a BUG REPORT post and provide as much detail as you can.


----------

